
How to Buy the World's First Crypto-Equity, ProtoShares - sidko
http://btcgeek.com/buy-protoshares/
======
throwingspadess
I like this exchange, personally.

[https://www.cryptsy.com/users/register?refid=18976](https://www.cryptsy.com/users/register?refid=18976)

